# How many website do you have?



## Dog (Sep 26, 2006)

How many websites do you have/monitor?

How many website do you regularly visit and monitor (for the safety of your kids) excluding Gmail, Hotmail, MSN and other email services).

I work in the IT section and I have a 14 year old:
Work 3
Personal 4
Monitor 3
Study 1

Top of my head 11 for me!! No wonder I don’t go out anymore… 

Please give me 2 minutes while I finish typing the poll before you update this thread (I know the thread goes out before the pool). 

Thank you.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

There are well over 100 sites in my RSS reader, plus 3 forums I try to visit at least once a day, along with a handful of social networking sites.... Not to mention somedays it seems like over half my day is spent on google :-S


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I regularly participate in 2 forums and facebook. And I have about 45 feeds on my RSS reader. Plus several random sites I go to when I'm bored (cuteoverload, foodgawker, etc.)


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I have a: golden forum, a Hovawart forum,a leonberger forum,4 dog forums.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

This Forum
2 Great Dane Forums
I try to visit these at least once per day but they all usually get visited much more than once throughout the day lol
Then I'm usually messing with picasa, google, photobucket, imagechack...
Right now I'm working on two websites one for jake & the other a great dane website I've been working on for some time now.
I have well over 10websites that I make my rounds to every day.
Sometimes I just have to make myself get up and get away from the my computer lol But mostly Jake & Noah keep me on my toes.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

I belong to 2 golden forums, a German Shepherd forum, a general dog forum, Dock Dogs, Facebook, and a medical transcription forum (since that's what I do for work). I also have one work web site since I work from home. I have a lot of sites in my bookmarks, but those are the ones I visit on a daily basis.


----------

